# Family research



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have been online and found all those wonderful sites that can help you find all the records you could possibly need or want.
However, they all seem to want subscription, which is fine, however they do not have a pay as you go or per search. I will not have the chance to sit down and use my credit in the allowed time frame they insist on.

I know some of you have done this, any advice please.

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up .

The Mormons have one of the biggest free database's for research.

www.ancestorhunt.com/mormon_church_records.htm

Hope that helps.

ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Look at each carefully as not all are subscription or subscription from day 1.

You are obviously limited in the amount you can find out but you should be able to find enough basic ionformation to tell you whether you want to continue with your search or not.

Start with a google search of family history sites to find what each will give you for free.

Be careful, family history research can be addictive.  

We use ancestry.co.uk for our main research and use Family Tree Maker as our computer software.
It ties in with ancestry.co and if you are sufficiently interested you can buy the software which has a limited subscription to ancestry.

Ask again if you think we can help.


----------



## kaps (Mar 24, 2007)

And there is also your local library - if it is still open! Most libraries have free use of these services, therefore useful if there is just so much info you are looking for. In any case the library gives a good intro to help you decide how much and how long you want to invest. Be aware that the month free trial offers are right on time taking a direct debit if you don't cancel in time.
Happy searching!
Pam


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There will be a local Genealogical Society near you. Go along and join.

Not only will you have experienced help available for all your queries but they will have lots of Microfiche records to hand.

Also, MHF members will get a rest from you. :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You will get a rest from me when I reach the 10k mark. :lol: :twisted: :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Ancestry research*

FreeBMD.....has many records from 1837 onwards. Not complete yet, but very useful.

Sundial


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you can't get everything you need from free sites and have to resort to sites like Ancestry, then collect together all your names etc that you want to research and take just a one month subscription - £12.95 for Ancestry.
The just hit that site at full throttle and download as much as you can during the month. eg Census Reports are full of information but you don't need to be able to access them live.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I mentioned earlier that we are members of Ancestry.co

We have developed our family tree backwards and sideways and there are now more than 1000 people in it.

We have it in the public domain on the site and we regularly get people mailing us asking for and giving information regarding names in the tree. In addition there is a system of 'hints' which will direct you to any name which might be linked to a name in your tree.

We've found a lot through their system which we might not have found if we weren't paid members.

There are advantages to membership apart from the ability to search records of births, marriages and deaths.


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

If you buy "Family Tree Maker", the software for your family tree from Amazon, you get 6 mths free subscription to Ancestry.co.uk as well as discount on the software.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

> If you buy "Family Tree Maker", the software for your family tree from Amazon, you get 6 mths free subscription to Ancestry.co.uk as well as discount on the software.


I buy it from Tesco direct and can use Tesco vouchers. :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Sundial, that information helped quite a bit. managed to find a reference that I could give to the registry for a certificate and cut the time down from a month to only 10 days, as they did not have to do a search.   

cabby


----------

